# Thinking about a tattoo, babyboomers?



## wasabi (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## texasgirl (Nov 15, 2005)

I've seen that one, isn't it hilarious?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2005)

well.....probably not this one.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 15, 2005)

a few more years and poor Paulie will be ready for this one.


----------



## shannon in KS (Nov 15, 2005)

hahahahahahaha! soooo funny!  I gotta find some of these temporary tatoos!


----------

